# Guilty Pleasures



## Dark Jezter (Dec 16, 2003)

This thread is for people to list movies that are silly, implausable, corny, wierd, or just plain bad, but for some reason we like them anyways.  Oh, and I know that a lot of people will automatically list "Army of Darkness", so you can skip that one.  

I'll start...

*Red Dawn:*  The Soviets invade America, and it's up to a gang of High School Students to stop them!  This movie requires enormous suspension of disblief.  We're asked to believe that the Soviets could launch a massive invasion of the United States without anybody noticing, and then we're asked to believe that a band of teenagers are capable of waging an effective guerilla war against the invaders for months.  I'm not too proud to admit that I have a soft spot for this movie, and I always smile whenever I hear the war cry of "Wolverines!"

*Tommy Boy:*  I don't know how it does it, but this movie never fails to crack me up.  The comedic chemistry between Chris Farley and David Spade is classic, even though this movie.  Chris Farley (before his death) and David Spade have both made some real stinkers in their career, but Tommy Boy remains one of my favorite comedy films.

*Dragonheart:*  I know that, as a fantasy fan, I'm legally required to hate this movie, but I just can't.  I like the dragons, I like Brother Gilbert, and I like the score. 

*Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves:* Friar Tuck.  'Nuff said. 

*Alien Resurrection:*  This movie dosen't really turn bad until the Newborn shows up.  I just like to pretend that the final 20 minutes of the movie didn't happen.

*Willow:* Childhood nostalgia strikes again!  A few months ago, I watched this movie for the first time since I was 9 years old, and I found myself enjoying it a lot more than I should have.  I was so pleased that I went out and bought the movie on DVD.  Oh, by the way, I'd also forgotten how much of a babe Sorsha was. 

*Moonraker:*  Easily the most far-fetched of the Bond movies.  It's hard to hate the movie where Jaws actually speaks.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Dec 16, 2003)

Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> *Alien Resurrection:*  This movie dosen't really turn bad until the Newborn shows up.  I just like to pretend that the final 20 minutes of the movie didn't happen.




Yes!  That's _exactly_ my opinion on that movie!

I'm going to put in a vote for the first _Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles_ live action film, and second _Prince of Thieves_.

-Hyp.


----------



## John Crichton (Dec 16, 2003)

*UHF*:  I am a Weird Al fanboy.

*Major League*:  There were so many classic lines from this movie that really weren't classic.  

*U**nnecessary Roughness*:  I must have a thing for sports comedies...



			
				Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> *Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves:* Friar Tuck. 'Nuff said.



I loved the score for that movie and wasn't aware that the movie was supposed to suck until years after it came out.  It's also one of the few Costner flicks I've enjoyed (Bull Durham and Field of Dreams being the other 2).

*Not Another Teenage Move*:  I don't know why but whenever this comes on HBO I have to watch.  Honestly, this is one of the worst films I've ever seen and cannot figure out why I like it.

I'm sure there are more...


----------



## Olive (Dec 16, 2003)

I actually think it's a good movie, but _Starship Troopers_. Also, _Willow_, but again I don't get why people are nasty about it. _Alien 3_ I think is a good movie, which probably should have been removed fromt he Alien francise, but _Alien: Res_ is bad from begining to end, even from it's very conception. It just gets so much worse when the newborn shows up that it's hard to remember how bad the rest of it was already.


----------



## s/LaSH (Dec 16, 2003)

I'll put Dragonheart and Willow onto my list. Got my little sisters hooked on exploding trolls at an early age...

Starship Troopers - for all that it's derided by some, I _know_ it's got precious little to do with the book, and I still like it.

Star Wars Episode II - some don't think highly of it, I think it's spectacular. I'm not after the deepness that's in the other films, I just like the cool stuff.

Mortal Kombat Anihilation - this film is so crap I get endless entertainment out of its crapness. It's one thing to animate a kung-fu battle where mooks stand still until they're beaten down. It's another thing to have an important duel where one combatant just waits to be kicked through a wall. Its craptacularity knows no limit, and I just have to laugh. I taped it off TV, that's how much I love to hate this film. (The original actually doesn't suck at all, so it's anyone's guess where this came from.)

EDIT: Olive got there first with Troopers.


----------



## tetsujin28 (Dec 16, 2003)

Showgirls
Zoltan, Hound of Dracula (aka Dracula's Dog)
Twins of Evil (identical twin Playmates in a Hammer film? Sign me up!)
Hudson Hawk
Dracula A.D. 1972: Super-swingin' horror baby, yeah! Caroline Munro is absolutely luscious, 'tho she's only in about a third of the film. Do not, I repeat, _do not_ watch this while stoned or overly drunk. You will hurt yourself. A personal favourite, I make sure to watch it at least once a year, preferably with Twins of Evil.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Dec 16, 2003)

Here's another vote for _Alien:Res_.  I didn't think the movie was near as bad as people make it out to be.  Except the whole alien newborn, whoever thoght of that seriously needs to be killed.  It wasn't a great movie, and certainly the weaker of the four, (though _Alien 3_ was eh too), but it wasn't terrible.

I didn't know _Willow_ was so reviled, so I guess it would be guilty too.  Except I'm not really guilty about liking it.

Um... I'm really having trouble thinking of movies that are guilty pleasures for me... all in all I'm just not really ashamed of the movies I like or don't like.  I'll have to give it more thought, but I wanted to post the above.


----------



## Mog Elffoe (Dec 16, 2003)

There are a LOT of films I love that most folks don't, but I don't feel guilty about watching them.  For example, I LOVE Japanese giant monster films.  I love them so much that I cannot feel guilty for enjoying them.  Instead, I simply pity those who don't have as much fun with them as I do.     

That said there are some truly BAD films that I do enjoy mainly because of their crapulence.

*Commando*, with Arnold Schwarzenegger--Man, this thing is bad, but so much fun!  You can watch it for quotably bad dialog, continuity errors, bad effects (some of the army that Arnold blows up at the end is clearly cardboard cutouts), everything!  This movie never fails to bring a smile to my face.

"I eat Green Berets for breakfast--and right now I'm VERY HUNGRY!"   

Andy Sidaris films--You may not know who he is, but Andy Sidaris makes the most entertainingly bad 'R' rated skin flicks around.  Stuff like *Malibu Express*, *Hard Hunted*, *Enemy Gold*, *Dallas Connection*, *Savage Beach*.  You know, those late night movies on Cinemax where Julie Strain plays either a world-reknowned spy or an infamous assassin?  THOSE films.  For my money, the most fun low budget T&A flicks ever.  

I've got to head off now.  Gonna go eat some pancakes and then go wait in line for Trilogy Tuesday!


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 16, 2003)

I like Starship Troopers and Alien Resurrection both!  Willow wasn't one I thought was reviled; prior to the Lord of the Rings movies, I'd have said it had the dubious honor of being one of the better fantasy films having been made.

Despite that, it hasn't aged particularly well; about a year ago (last Christmas, while at my parents house, come to think of it) I watched it again for the first time in a long time, and didn't like it as much as I remembered.


----------



## TiQuinn (Dec 16, 2003)

"The Sword and the Sorcerer" - Matt Houston, a three bladed sword, Bull from Night Court playing a lich, Richard Lynch as the bad guy, cheesy heroics and bad one-liners...what's to be guilty about?  

Oh, yeah, I almost forgot!  The blades of the sword can shoot out at the push of a button!  I mean, c'mon...at the time this thing was just begging to be made into a toy for 8 year old kids!  Mattel could've made a killing!


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Dec 16, 2003)

I love Willow as well without shame. I don't see how this even fits on this list. 

As for some of my personal choices.

Subspecies II: Full Moon Entertainment is not known for quality pics and this has the same low budget but I loved the story. I thought it was a great look at what becoming a vampire might be like. This is the one that I get mocked the most for liking.

Zardoz: Right up there with Meteor for bad Sean Connery flicks but I liked the cheesey badness of it.

Clash of the Titans: Everyone seems to trash this movie for bad effects. OK they were not good but I still liked the story.

Lord of the Rings (Bashki Edition): I don't understand why this is so hated. Many trash the animation style but it never bothered me.

Miss Congeneality: This is not a guilty pleasure for 50% of the population, but I am a guy.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Dec 16, 2003)

Christmas Vacation-I used to hate this film, but I grew to love it after dating someone who thought it was the funniest movie ever made. Now, even though she's no longer around, I still find the movie to be funny, and watch it every year around Xmas.


----------



## kengar (Dec 16, 2003)

The first _Charlie's Angels_ movie (the 1st one was silly, but the sequel was just ridiculous).


----------



## Kesh (Dec 16, 2003)

_Alien: Resurrection_ - Compared to _Alien 3_, this is Oscar material. 

_UHF_ - How can anyone not love this movie?  If you have the DVD, you *must* watch it with the commentary on.

_Resident Evil_ - I consider this a 'side story' to the games. It actually fits into the plot without too much work, and the film is pretty fun by itself.

_Star Trek: Generations_ - Personally, I thought this was a great 'ending' to the ST:TNG series. Characters had a chance to really change, and then move on in their lives. The follow-up films started getting weaker and weaker...

_The Crow: City of Angels_ - I actually enjoyed this more than the original. I know, the whole 'dead soul avenging a fallen lover' gets more credit among the goth crowd, but I was really moved by the father/son aspect of this one.

_An American Werewolf in London_ - Best. Werewolf. Film. *EVAR*.


----------



## tetsujin28 (Dec 16, 2003)

Brown Jenkin said:
			
		

> Subspecies II: Full Moon Entertainment is not known for quality pics and this has the same low budget but I loved the story. I thought it was a great look at what becoming a vampire might be like. This is the one that I get mocked the most for liking.



Denise Duff is hot! And it has Shatner's daughter!


----------



## dagger (Dec 16, 2003)

Well I am 28 years old, so when Commando came out (I was 10), it was not cheesy, it was an awesome flick. 

"Remember when I said I would kill you last?"

"yea"

"I lied"



Same with Red Dawn....this movie has great acting anyway.


----------



## buzzard (Dec 16, 2003)

I have to second Red Dawn, but I'm always an old Cold Warrior at heart. 

Hmm, I have to think of films that geeks wouldn't think of as good right? I mean I'm a Tron addict and all, but that would probably be accepted around here in spite of the horrible acting and cheesy plot. 

Maybe The Replacements, which I still find quite enjoyable. Then again that was reasonably successful, so I'm not sure if it counts. 

How about Leap of Faith? I quite enjoyed that Steve Martin movie. I don't think it did all that well. 

buzzard


----------



## barsoomcore (Dec 16, 2003)

_They Live_ by John Carpenter.

"I came here to chew bubblegum and kick a$$."

(cocks shotgun)

"And I'm all out of bubblegum."


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Dec 16, 2003)

tetsujin28 said:
			
		

> Hudson Hawk




HUDSON HAWK! HUDSON HAWK!!!!!!

hee, should have gotten to this thread sooner, now I can only second most things...

UHF was great, I don't know if it rates as a guilty pleasure, its cool within its genre... whatever that may be.   

I guess my only serious guilty pleasure is a TV show, not a movie... I like to watch telitubbies... especially when I'm sick... I don't know why, it just draws me.   

Kahuna burger


----------



## buzzard (Dec 16, 2003)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> _They Live_ by John Carpenter.
> 
> "I came here to chew bubblegum and kick a$$."
> 
> ...




Damn I forgot that one. I LOVE They Live. 

Does Big Trouble in Little China count in this regard?

buzzard


----------



## TiQuinn (Dec 16, 2003)

Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> I guess my only serious guilty pleasure is a TV show, not a movie... I like to watch telitubbies... especially when I'm sick... I don't know why, it just draws me.
> 
> Kahuna burger




I firmly believe that the Teletubbies is a government-funded experiment in hypnosis and subliminal messages.  Obviously, in your weakened condition, you were easy prey for their mind-control.


----------



## barsoomcore (Dec 16, 2003)

If we're talking TV, then _Trading Spaces_ (who else thinks Amy and Gen have something going on?) and Nigella Lawson on FoodTV.

Oh my sweet lord, Nigella Lawson.

...

...

Sorry, what?


----------



## Ranger REG (Dec 16, 2003)

Troma films.

As corny as they are, they are filled with bevies of bouncing beauties screaming their heads off. They also have the cheesiest script:

"Oh. Is that a longsword in your pocket, or are you happy to see me?"


----------



## SnowDog (Dec 16, 2003)

Let's see ... man, I have a bunch of these.  In addition to ones already mentioned (Starship Troopers, Tommy Boy, Necessary Roughness [hubba hubba Kathy Ireland]):

*Showdown in Little Tokyo* - Dolf and the taken-from-us-too-soon Brandon Lee kick ass all over the place.  Gains extra points for absolutely ridiculous getup where Dolf gets all samurai on us and carries a huge machine gun.  Let's add Brandon Lee in Rapid Fire to the list, too.

*Hard Target* - Out of all my Van Damme "guilty pleasures" this one comes out on top.  I mean, come on, John Woo?  This movie was perfect for me when it came out, and I still love watching it.  *Bloodsport* gets some extra credit for introducing me to martial arts movies and having the way-bad-ass Bolo Yeung in it.

*Tremors* - I've dodged all the sequels and TV shows, but I knew I was onto something when I saw this and fell in love with its cheesy horror comedy goodness.


----------



## Pants (Dec 16, 2003)

Brown Jenkin said:
			
		

> Zardoz: Right up there with Meteor for bad Sean Connery flicks but I liked the cheesey badness of it.



Is that the movie where everyone wore diapers?   

*Big Trouble in Little China*
*Robin Hood Prince of Thieves* - I seriously don't get why everyone absolutely HATES this movie?  Is it because it's not very true to history or the legend?
*Star Wars: Attack of the Clones* - Take out 80% of the Anakin scenes with Padme and you have a damn decent SW movie.   
*Red Sonja*: Utterly terrible, but I loved it as a kid.  Call it nostalgia guilty pleasure
*Battlestar Galactica The Series*: I remember loving it as a kid, but then I actually watched it.  Pretty bad.  Another case of nostalgic guilty pleasure.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Dec 16, 2003)

You know, before I read this thread, I didn't know that so many people out there liked Willow.  Good to know that other people like it as much as I do.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Dec 16, 2003)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> _They Live_ by John Carpenter.
> 
> "I came here to chew bubblegum and kick a$$."
> 
> ...




I've never heard of this...that's a hilarious line...

Consider it rented this evening from my local video store...


----------



## kengar (Dec 16, 2003)

Personally, I wouldn't put *Rapid Fire* or *Big Trouble in Little China* on this list (of course, my sig indicates a bias on the latter  ). Those were well-made movies that I've never heard anyone give people grief for liking.


----------



## barsoomcore (Dec 16, 2003)

Just to warn you -- it's a stupid movie. The soundtrack will drive you crazy. And the line above is delivered by none other than Rowdy Roddy Piper. It's a really stupid movie.

Just so you can't say I didn't warn you.


----------



## WayneLigon (Dec 16, 2003)

My guilty pleasure? 
The first (and only the first) Beastmaster movie. I loved it; no-one else I know around here did.


----------



## buzzard (Dec 16, 2003)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> Just to warn you -- it's a stupid movie. The soundtrack will drive you crazy. And the line above is delivered by none other than Rowdy Roddy Piper. It's a really stupid movie.
> 
> Just so you can't say I didn't warn you.




But what a FUN stupid movie. 

CONSUME

buzzard


----------



## barsoomcore (Dec 16, 2003)

Oh, yeah, _Beastmaster_'s pretty fun. I love those weird 80's fantasy movies that came out, I guess, in the wake of _Conan_. _The Sword and the Sorcerer_, and um, well, there's probably others. 

Good party fun.


----------



## Olive (Dec 16, 2003)

Kesh said:
			
		

> _UHF_ - How can anyone not love this movie?  If you have the DVD, you *must* watch it with the commentary on.




I have no idea what UHF is, but the only movie I feel genuinely guilty about enjoying even slightly (and I hated it in the theatre, but I have a friend's DVD collection for a year while he's in the UK) is _Cruel Intentions_. and the comentary is trully hilarious. Totally dumb, but pretty damn funny.

So cratch my previous post. I don't feel guilty about liking Willow, Starship Troopers, or BTILC.


----------



## Datt (Dec 16, 2003)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> My guilty pleasure?
> The first (and only the first) Beastmaster movie. I loved it; no-one else I know around here did.



 I am with you on the first one.  After that that got really kind of silly.  I used to watch the TV show also.  I was glad they had the real beastmaster do some guest spots on the show.

But let's see.  My guilty pleasures, along with a few others already listed would be, 

*Top Secret!*  with Val Kilmer.  It is just a bad movie, but for some reason if it is on I have to watch it.

*Real Genius* also with Val Kilmer.  I am a Val fan.  He doesn't make many good movies, but for some reason I still find a reason to like them.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Dec 16, 2003)

*Plan 9 From Outer Space*.  I actually enjoy this movie now.  I suspect too many viewings have warped my mind.  Tor Johnson is a god.

*The Night the Lights Went Out in Georgia*.  Except for having the same name, no relation to the song. Kristy MacNichol, Dennis Quaid, and Mark Hamill.  It doesn't get any worse/better than this.

*Night of the Comet*.  Lots of "B" stars (Geoffrey Lewis, Mary Woronov, Robert Beltran), but Mary Catherine Stewart (or is it Catherine Mary Stewart?) steals the show.

*The Hulk*.  I enjoyed it.  Except for the "Daddy was an elemental" (or whatever the heck he turned into--Mega Hulk/Sentinel/whatever) ending.  That was just stupid.


----------



## Tauric (Dec 16, 2003)

Many of these movies (Robin Hood, UHF, Big Trouble) I watch without any guilt.

Movies I am reluctant to admit liking (face to face that is, on a messageboard I seem to have no trouble  ):

Starship Troopers

Star Wars ep II

Entrapment (oh, the laserbeam training scene...)


----------



## Wombat (Dec 16, 2003)

Guilty pleasures, eh?

Well, I'm one of the few folks I know who actually liked _Zardoz_...

And there is something cheesiliciously fun about the old Buster Crabbe _Flash Gordon_ serials  

And finally for sheer, pointless fun there is the double-header of _Earth Girls Are Easy_ and _Elvira, Mistress of the Dark_


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 16, 2003)

Again, I'll be the one to clarify an approach:

Many of these movies are nothing to be guilty about.
Sure, they might not be cinema artistry at their best, but guess what? Not many movies worth watching are.
Many of them are classic examples of the best the genres produce, or are classic genre-breaking movies.

For example;
* Star Wars ep 2 was seen and enjoyed by millions of people - it's hardly a guilty pleasure, or anything to be ashamed about liking.
* Starship Troopers is an incredibly-misunderstood movie. Simultaneously a great action flick (war movie) with amazing effects while at the same time a statement about Fascism and Patriotism-taken-too-far.
* Big Trouble in Little China is a classic - no guiltyness there. 
* Same with Army of Darkness.
* Real Genius is a classic 80's comedy. Top Secret! is a Zucker film, and close to a classic. You might as well say that Airplane! is a guilty pleasure, when it is far from guilty.
* They Live is a good 80's sci-fi film.
* Willow is one of the most loved fantasy films of all time.
*UHF is getting close to something you'd have to feel guilty about, but in my opinion, it's a classic piece of comedy. I don't see anyone feeling guilty about liking Dumb and Dumber of There's sOmething About MAry, and those are just as questionable of niche-comedys.

Some good examples of Gulty Pleasure movies mentioned are things like BeastMaster, Plan 9 form Outer Space, the Hulk, etc.

My examples of guilty pleasures are:
*Oscar* - I just love play-type fast-talking comedy movies. I put this up there with Clue.
*Point Break* - whenever this is on, I cannot turn it off.
*Disclosure* Same thing here.

I'd think some other Guilty Pleasures for some people might include Captain Ron, Overboard, Innerspace (seeing a theme here?   ), Best of Times, Popeye, LXG, Tomb Raider, etc.

A word of advice - don't put very much weight on what "internet people" say - I have learned that they are NOT indicative of the general public, nor the prevailing opinion of films.
While it may be common to hear things like "Gladiator was a terribly written, acted, and directed piece of trash" on the internet, in real life most people think it's a great film.


----------



## Bass Puppet (Dec 17, 2003)

Pee Wee's Big Adventure & Goonies.


----------



## barsoomcore (Dec 17, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> While it may be common to hear things like "Gladiator was a terribly written, acted, and directed piece of trash" on the internet, in real life most people think it's a great film.



 Which of course doesn't help us at all -- because the proposition that the opinion of most people is more reliable than that of any particular subset of people is an indefensible one. Some subsets will be better selectors of some things -- like movie quality.

I guess where you advise putting little weight on what "internet people" say, I say learn to select people whose opinions matter to you -- regardless of the medium by which you interact with them.

For me, admitting that I liked _Gladiator_ would be a guilty pleasure -- since I know I should know better. What you think about whether or not it SHOULD be a guilty pleasure is beside the point -- except insofar as it reveals your tastes. And the particular definition of "guilty" you subscribe to, I guess.

You don't think _Top Secret_ is a guilty pleasure but that _Disclosure_ should not be -- which is perfectly fine, but doesn't mean somebody else might hold opposite opinions. Neither of you would be wrong. It's impossible to be incorrect about what makes you feel guilty.


----------



## Pants (Dec 17, 2003)

Innerspace?   
That was such a great, wacky movie.  I'd hardly call it a guilty pleasure.


----------



## Villano (Dec 17, 2003)

Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> *Alien Resurrection:*  This movie dosen't really turn bad until the Newborn shows up.  I just like to pretend that the final 20 minutes of the movie didn't happen.




I agree totally.  I can't imagine, when the Newborn showed up on the set, people saying, "Wow! That looks great!"  That was the crappiest-looking monster I've seen in a big-budget film.



			
				tetsujin28 said:
			
		

> Showgirls
> Zoltan, Hound of Dracula (aka Dracula's Dog)
> Twins of Evil (identical twin Playmates in a Hammer film? Sign me up!)
> Dracula A.D. 1972: Super-swingin' horror baby, yeah! Caroline Munro is absolutely luscious, 'tho she's only in about a third of the film. Do not, I repeat, _do not_ watch this while stoned or overly drunk. You will hurt yourself. A personal favourite, I make sure to watch it at least once a year, preferably with Twins of Evil.




Showgirls is so horrible, it's funny.  There was a great review that said that Esterhaus (sp?) not only writes women like he's never met one, but as if they are some strange, mythical creature on which he was too lazy to research.   

Zoltan will have a special place in my heart along with all the cheesy movies that Commander USA used to show on Groovie Movies back in the '80s.

And Dracula, A.D. 1972 rocks!  It reminds me in a way of Marvel's old Tomb Of Dracula comic.  And I love any movie made in the '70s which is so dated, it was out of fashion 2 minutes after it hit the screen.   

Sing with me:  _I'm an Alligator Man!  An Alligator Man!_  

Never saw Twins of Evil (one of the few Hammers I haven't).  I hear it's supposed to be making its way to dvd, so I'm keeping an eye out for it.



			
				Mog Elffoe said:
			
		

> Andy Sidaris films--You may not know who he is, but Andy Sidaris makes the most entertainingly bad 'R' rated skin flicks around.  Stuff like *Malibu Express*, *Hard Hunted*, *Enemy Gold*, *Dallas Connection*, *Savage Beach*.  You know, those late night movies on Cinemax where Julie Strain plays either a world-reknowned spy or an infamous assassin?  THOSE films.  For my money, the most fun low budget T&A flicks ever.




Sidaris is actually a multi-Emmy winning tv director.  He gave up tv for direct-to-video T&A action films.  You have to love that guy.  Probably makes alot more money now, too.  He's releasing all his movies on dvd.  He's even doing some in boxsets. 

As for my guilty pleasures:

*Hell Comes To Frogtown* 

*Conquest* - Lucio "Zombie" Fulci's stab at fantasy, with some Frazetta and Quest for Fire tossed in for good measure. 

*Battlefield: Earth* - So beautifully, beautifully bad.   

Also, anything by Spanish horror actor (director, producer, writer) Paul Naschy, Mexican horror films from the '50s, Fillipino horror/exploitation movies (especially *Brides Of Blood*, aka Brides Of Blood Island, aka Brides Of The Beast), Al Adamson films, Hammer Films, old-school kung-fu, old movies with gorillas in them (the faker the costume, the better    ), caveman movies, and Masked Mexican Wrestler movies (expecially *Santo Contra La Hija Del Frankenstein* and *Santo Vs Dr. Death*).


----------



## Fast Learner (Dec 17, 2003)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> If we're talking TV, then _Trading Spaces_ (who else thinks Amy and Gen have something going on?)



Oh absolutely. I also pray that Paige (who I otherwise hate) and Gen have something going on. In fact every time I see or hear Paige I begin slightly revulsed and then I mentally pair her with Gen, and POOF she's tolerable. 



> and Nigella Lawson on FoodTV.
> 
> Oh my sweet lord, Nigella Lawson.



God yes. Absolutely stunning. I just watch (and listen!), mouth agape, for the duration of the show. Hard to believe such a sexy woman is real. 

Sorry, what was the topic?


----------



## barsoomcore (Dec 17, 2003)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> Sorry, what was the topic?



Topic? Who brought a topic? What?


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 17, 2003)

Well, if we're doin' the Val Kilmer thing, I gotta say the newest version of Island of Dr. Moreau.  I really dug this, too bad very few others did.

And I'm Gonna Get You Sucka.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Dec 17, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> * Starship Troopers is an incredibly-misunderstood movie. Simultaneously a great action flick (war movie) with amazing effects while at the same time a statement about Fascism and Patriotism-taken-too-far.




No, if Starship Troopers was misunderstood, then people would _like_ it. 

As it is, the movie features acting that's even worse than Star Trek, incredibly bad dialogue, hit-and-miss special effects (the large-scale battle scenes looked good, but the brain bug was just stupid looking), and a cast that looks like they were pulled out of a GAP commercial.  The movie also abandons the power suits worn by the Mobile Infantry in the novel and replaces them with WWII-style large-scale infantry assaults (and for some reason, they don't get any air or artillery support).  Paul Verhoeven abandoned the novel's message about personal sacrifice and proving oneself as a follower before becoming a leader, and instead chose to makee a (poorly-done) satire of patriotism and the military.  But then again, I expected as much from the person who brought us Showgirls and Hollow Man.

I don't think I can continue along this thread without drifing into the political, but to sum things up, I would definately consider Starship Troopers a bad movie.  So, it could definately be a guilty pleasure.


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 17, 2003)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> You don't think _Top Secret_ is a guilty pleasure but that _Disclosure_ should not be -- which is perfectly fine, but doesn't mean somebody else might hold opposite opinions. Neither of you would be wrong. It's impossible to be incorrect about what makes you feel guilty.



True, however I think what may have bearing here is whether the movie has a "Cult Classic" reputation or status, as well as the genre they're in.

Top Secret! is so out-there and zany, it's hard to call it a guilty pleasure, since it's entire existence is as a niche movie. It was made for a small market, and it succeeded in what it tried to do. Same as Big Trouble in Little China and many of the other movies that (IMO) have been incorrectly listed here as Guilty Pleasures.
Further, it has a good "reputation". Meaning, that it is remembered fondly by MANY many people.

A movie like Disclosure doesn't exactly have too many defenders out there, on the internet or in real life.
I'd bet that the average person doesn't remember it, even though it came out fairly recently and was a big movie at the time.
It just has been forgotten, and has no "reputation" nor is it a cult film by any stretch of the word. I don't think many people thought it was a good film, even in its genre. I just like it, and have difficulty turning it off when it does come on (TNT, invariably).

In a thread like this on DVDFile, the movie's Rotten Tomatoes rating was used as a barometer of a film's Guilt-Ratio.

For example, Top Secret! has a rating of 79% fresh - hardly a movie to be embarassed about enjoying...  (although I think there may be a bit of revisionist history going on with that rating - I don't remember it being so well received when it came out.)


----------



## BluWolf (Dec 17, 2003)

I'm sorry but I will sing the praises of *Hudson Hawk* from any mountain. I love that movie. NO ONE else I know personally does. I laugh my fool head off from one end of that flick to the other.

Guilty pleasure..

*Sniper* with Tom Berringer. Man what a weak a$$ premise and script. Can't turn it off.

*MTV Cribs*. I don't know I guess I'm just a bling monkey.

*Mommie Dearest*. Come on, no truer portayal of damaged humanity film exists.

*ANYTHING WITH SANDRA BULLOCK*. I could watch her eat celery.


----------



## Psychotic Dreamer (Dec 17, 2003)

Something I would never admit to enjoying in public is Cannibal the Musical.


----------



## Holy Bovine (Dec 17, 2003)

buzzard said:
			
		

> Does Big Trouble in Little China count in this regard?
> 
> buzzard




Absolutely not!  BTiLC is an _awesome_ flick!  

I'll just be parrotting most of the res tof you but  here goes

Willow - Mad Martigan inspired many a D&D chracter  'You are great!'

Predator 2 - in many ways I liked this one more than the first.  The sceen with the Pred healing himself up was freaking cool!

Mystery Men - goofy and silly - I love the sceen with Cpat Amazing strapped to the bad guys death machine when the MM's find him.

Point Break - yeah that stupid Keanu Reeves/Patrick Swayze surfer dude film.  I don't know why but it has some kind of evil hold over me - I watch it everytime I see it listed on TV (back when I had TBS that was about every 2 months ).

The Rock - I hate Nicolas Cage and even Sean Connery can barely save the over worked and under-thought plot for this but I looooove the gun battles and those wicked cool chemical 'beads'


----------



## Alzrius (Dec 17, 2003)

Ah, darn. I saw this thread title and thought someone had discovered the first book of the Anita Blake: Vampire Hunter series. Oh well.


----------



## Dragonblade (Dec 17, 2003)

Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> *Red Dawn:*  The Soviets invade America, and it's up to a gang of High School Students to stop them!  This movie requires enormous suspension of disblief.  We're asked to believe that the Soviets could launch a massive invasion of the United States without anybody noticing, and then we're asked to believe that a band of teenagers are capable of waging an effective guerilla war against the invaders for months.  I'm not too proud to admit that I have a soft spot for this movie, and I always smile whenever I hear the war cry of "Wolverines!"




Just a side note, and not to get political, but the U.S. military operation that captured Saddam was called Operation Red Dawn.

And the two sites that were searched, where they believed Saddam to be hiding, were called "Wolverine 1" and "Wolverine 2". 

Some young officer who grew up in the 80's probably came up with that.


----------



## Scarbonac (Dec 17, 2003)

Hawk The Slayer, Baby. Everyone wanted a Mindsword after watching this.

Hundra: Amazon tribe gets wiped out, lone survivor travels to Man's World to find someone worthy of fathering her child. The culture outside the Amazons' realm makes the world in the Gor novels look enlightened. Hundra kicks tons of ass.

Lifeforce: based on _The Space Vampires_, this has a _naked space vampire chick running around in it_.

Scorpion King: The Rock is charming and engaging in the title role, and it's just _fun_.

Light Years (aka Gandahar): Stiffly animated French/Korean (IIRC) SF/Fantasy (also dubbed in English) with extremely trippy visuals, time-travel paradoxes, mutants and evil robot-thingies; very dark.




Jonny Sokko and His Flying Robot: late 60s kaiju/giant robot/sentai TV show from Japan; 10-year-old boy uses Science Watch to control Giant ass-kicking robot to aid good-guy group U.N.I.C.O.R.N. against the evil Gargoyle Gang. Giant monsters, pre-teens karate-chopping alien agents, death-rays, it's _all_ good. 


Already mentioned by others, but Sword & The Sorcerer and Beastmaster I are among my collection of beloved trash.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Dec 17, 2003)

Dragonblade said:
			
		

> Just a side note, and not to get political, but the U.S. military operation that captured Saddam was called Operation Red Dawn.
> 
> And the two sites that were searched, where they believed Saddam to be hiding, were called "Wolverine 1" and "Wolverine 2".
> 
> Some young officer who grew up in the 80's probably came up with that.




I knew about that.  When I heard it on the news, I did a double take, then thought "cool!"

I guess somone in the 4th Infantry Division must be a fan of that movie. 

EDIT: Oh, and on a side note, I'd like to second the suggestions of Sniper and The Scorpion King for guilty pleasures.


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 17, 2003)

TiQuinn said:
			
		

> "The Sword and the Sorcerer" - Matt Houston, a three bladed sword, Bull from Night Court playing a lich, Richard Lynch as the bad guy, cheesy heroics and bad one-liners...what's to be guilty about?
> 
> Oh, yeah, I almost forgot!  The blades of the sword can shoot out at the push of a button!  I mean, c'mon...at the time this thing was just begging to be made into a toy for 8 year old kids!  Mattel could've made a killing!



 I loved The sword and the sorceror as a kid.

What ever happened to that sequal announced in the credits, 'Tales of a forgotten Empire' or something like that?


----------



## tetsujin28 (Dec 17, 2003)

Scarbonac said:
			
		

> Jonny Sokko and His Flying Robot: late 60s kaiju/giant robot/sentai TV show from Japan; 10-year-old boy uses Science Watch to control Giant ass-kicking robot to aid good-guy group U.N.I.C.O.R.N. against the evil Gargoyle Gang. Giant monsters, pre-teens karate-chopping alien agents, death-rays, it's _all_ good.



Dude, Giant Robo rules. No apologies needed there! I think we should add Inframan, as well.


----------



## tetsujin28 (Dec 17, 2003)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> Oh absolutely. I also pray that Paige (who I otherwise hate) and Gen have something going on. In fact every time I see or hear Paige I begin slightly revulsed and then I mentally pair her with Gen, and POOF she's tolerable.
> 
> 
> God yes. Absolutely stunning. I just watch (and listen!), mouth agape, for the duration of the show. Hard to believe such a sexy woman is real.
> ...



Oh my God, yes. Nigella. Mmmm. It's the way she licks things. Weirdly, a lot of people can't stand her here in the UK. Their loss. And Amy-Wynn and Gen are just too hot to believe.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 17, 2003)

Wow, I've seen nomours movies that I thought where great listed here...  Anyhow in an attempt not to repeat:
Wild Things  
Dangerous Beauty

Though that last one it's been a long time since I watched it, but I do own the DVD.... 

If we are talking TV:
Kim Possible

it's too funny.


----------



## Capellan (Dec 17, 2003)

Flash Gordon
Krull
The Parent Trap (either version)
Shock Treatment


----------



## Elemental (Dec 17, 2003)

Kesh said:
			
		

> _Resident Evil_ - I consider this a 'side story' to the games. It actually fits into the plot without too much work, and the film is pretty fun by itself.




Have you see the DVD commentary? It's funnier than the film itself. I still can't hear the word 'Yoghurt!" without starting to giggle.


----------



## Dagger75 (Dec 17, 2003)

MY guilty pleasure....

 Cutthroat Island- I think I am like 1 of 3 people in the whole world who liked this movie.  I am sure my thank you letter from Gena Davis and Matthew Modine was lost in the mail when I bought the DVD.

 Robin Hood Prince of Thieves- Everyone says this movie sucks. I love this movie.  Own it on DVD

 Sword and the Socerer- Great movie when I was like 10. Great movie still.  I need one of those three bladed swords.  I still don't know how the blades come back after he shoots it but who cares.  Own it on DVD.

 Red Dawn- This movie was cool.  I caught the Opration Red Dawn name with the Capture of Saddam.  Need to get this one on DVD.


----------



## Datt (Dec 17, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> For example, Top Secret! has a rating of 79% fresh - hardly a movie to be embarassed about enjoying...




You say this, but how can someone not feel embarassed about watching a movie that has two people dress up as a cow with boots on and then have a bull come along and well you know.  It is so campy and bad and funny.

Now Innerspace on the other hand.  Well no actually it goes right there with Top Secret.


----------



## Henry (Dec 17, 2003)

Stallone's *Demolition Man* - Several great one-liners, Wesley Snipes just enjoyed the hell out of that part (in the great Jack Nicholson Batman tradition, he stole the film), and Sandra Bullock in the early 90's was ALWAYS a guilty pleasure to watch. 

*Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure* - one of the most popular teen stoner movies of all time, and also my inspiration for games of Aetherco's Continuum RPG. "medieval weed" was an excellent contribution to my vocabulary, I assure you. 

*Howard the Duck* - DON'T. SAY. A WORD. 

I loved that quirky little movie. It wasn't too unfaithful from the comics, though the pessimistic humor of the comics didn't really translate well.


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Dec 17, 2003)

I will also second _Red Sonja_. Everyone I know seems to put the movie down but this was vintage Arnold. I will always watch it when it is on TV.


----------



## Henry (Dec 17, 2003)

Datt said:
			
		

> Now Innerspace on the other hand.  Well no actually it goes right there with Top Secret.




Inner Space is a direct spoof of "The Fantastic Voyage" - a film where they have to shrink someone down and inject them into the president of the United States. Old movie, but I hear it was good for its time.


----------



## buzzard (Dec 17, 2003)

Henry said:
			
		

> Inner Space is a direct spoof of "The Fantastic Voyage" - a film where they have to shrink someone down and inject them into the president of the United States. Old movie, but I hear it was good for its time.




Fantastic Voyage was a fine movie based on an Isaac Asimov story. I always used to like watching that movie. 

buzzard


----------



## Hypersmurf (Dec 17, 2003)

Capellan said:
			
		

> Flash Gordon
> Krull




[blink]  Where's the guilt in either of those?

Flash Gordon's one of my favourite movies.

Come on, Brian Blessed, Timothy Dalton, Max von Sydow, and Topol all in the same movie?  What more could you want?

And Krull... well, I snapped it up the moment it came out on DVD 



			
				Henry said:
			
		

> Stallone's *Demolition Man* - Several great one-liners, Wesley Snipes just enjoyed the hell out of that part (in the great Jack Nicholson Batman tradition, he stole the film).




"Hey... how much do you weigh?"

-Hyp.


----------



## Kesh (Dec 17, 2003)

Elemental said:
			
		

> Have you see the DVD commentary? It's funnier than the film itself. I still can't hear the word 'Yoghurt!" without starting to giggle.




I picked up the SuperBit edition, so I'm not sure there _is_ a commentary track. 

*checks*

Nope.


----------



## Henry (Dec 17, 2003)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> [blink]"Hey... how much do you weigh?"
> -Hyp.




Dennis Leary's Rants in this movie are classic Leary.


"He doesn't know how to use the three seashells..." I still love how Stallone gets his toilet paper.


----------



## tetsujin28 (Dec 17, 2003)

And Sandra Bullock has never looked sexier.


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 17, 2003)

> Sword and the Socerer- Great movie when I was like 10. Great movie still. I need one of those three bladed swords. I still don't know how the blades come back after he shoots it but who cares. Own it on DVD.




Has anyone ever statted out that three-bladed sword for 3.5?


----------



## PowerWordDumb (Dec 17, 2003)

*Robot Jox*: "I thought only *we* had the green laser!", "One, two, three, four - I declare a thumb war!"


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Dec 17, 2003)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> _They Live_ by John Carpenter.
> 
> "I came here to chew bubblegum and kick a$$."
> 
> ...



Holy $$$$, Duke Nukem stole that?!


----------



## Dark Jezter (Dec 17, 2003)

I'll second Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure.  I love that movie. 

I'm going to make another contribution to the list that I'll probably get yelled at for, since this is a movie that internet people love to hate...

*Pearl Harbor:* Okay, I'm going to begin by saying that I _hate_ the love story in this movie.  In fact, the first hour of this movie could pretty much be skipped entirely.  What I _do_ love about this movie is the special effects, sceneray, and cinematography, as well as the scenes that feature the leaders on each side in the days leading up to the bombing.  The bombing scene itself is both breathaking with its visuals and chilling when you remember that it's based on an actual event.  I still get cold chills whenever I see the Hawaiian sky filled with Japanese fighters and bombers.


----------



## Zaukrie (Dec 17, 2003)

My wife says I should feel guilty about *Top Secret*, but I think it is funny and never feel guilty about watching it.

Now, the Victoria Secret fashion show, that I feel guilty about watching  

Given how many people slammed them on the "worst" movie thread, I guess I should feel guilty about SW1 and SW2, but I don't get that.

For some reason, my mind is a blank.  I was going to start this thread, and even had 2 other moview I was going to name, I guess work has sapped my soul again today.


----------



## Scarbonac (Dec 18, 2003)

tetsujin28 said:
			
		

> Dude, Giant Robo rules. No apologies needed there! I think we should add Inframan, as well.





At the risk of appearing to be a _supa-wuss_ (though I was no more than 10 at the time), I cried when 



Spoiler



Giant Robot sacrificed himself, against Jonny's orders, to save the world from Emperor Guillotine by flying them both into an asteroid


.


----------



## Rackhir (Dec 18, 2003)

The only film that I watch that I would consider a true guilty pleasure is "Barb Wire". 

Most of the films listed in here are movies that people seem to feel strongly about one way or the other (I hate Willow for example, but consider Big Trouble in Little China and Top Secret to be some of the greatest movies ever made). These are all movies that are at least well made, with decent acting and a plot that doesn't make you cringe at the sheer stupidity of it all. I don't think that kind of movie can truly count as a guilty pleasure. A guilty pleasure has to be the kind of movie that you would hesistate to mention you enjoy, lest people think less of you.

Barb Wire however, is a film with essentially no redeeming features. It exploits blatantly Pam's body, the plot is a poorly conceived rewrite of Casablanca, none of the characters are interesting or especially well acted, it isn't even faithful to it's source material (a very old comic). 

However, there's just something about the movie that endears it to me. Part of it is that Pamela Anderson just looks soooo good sneering while wearing skin tight black leather. Part of it is that as a friend pointed out to me, in many ways Barb Wire IS what Casablanca was supposed to be. A B-Movie made as a throw away. Casablanca just happened to wind up with great actors and a script that has struck an eternal chord in people. Barb Wire was .... not so lucky. Plus I like Pam, she's so disarmingly frank and simply just doesn't take herself too seriously.


----------



## jdavis (Dec 18, 2003)

Well *Hudson Hawk* was already mentioned, I loved that movie. Anybody else seen *Hardware*? Great movie. But when you get right down to it my real guilty pleasure movie would have to be *Streets of Fire.* When people ask you what your favorite movie of all time is and you say *Streets of Fire* then you really know something about a guilty pleasure movie. You combine the 1950's with early 1980's pop music, add in as much bad Michael Pare acting as you can fit, throw in a little Rick Moranis trying to act serious, then top it off with a very young Willem Dafoe in hip waders and you got the makings of pure 80's movie crap. *Star Wars* has nothing in *Streets of Fire,* it's my all time favorite movie bar none, heck I even own the soundtrack.


----------



## Lady Mer (Dec 18, 2003)

jdavis said:
			
		

> But when you get right down to it my real guilty pleasure movie would have to be *Streets of Fire.* When people ask you what your favorite movie of all time is and you say *Streets of Fire* then you really know something about a guilty pleasure movie.




You're kidding! You mean I'm NOT the only person to have seen this film? I absolutely love the movie, and I've never been able to find anyone else who has ever heard of it. 

Most of my other guilty pleasures have already been mentioned (Cutthroat Island, Top Secret, Dragonheart and Red Dawn are the big ones) but I'll insert another title.

*Robotech*

Yes, I know it's 3 unrelated animes put together, and the music is atrocious, and the translation is awful... but I still love it. Don't ask me why- I'll never be able to explain.


----------



## aliensex (Dec 18, 2003)

Well, I'm never guilty about anything I like, but lets see.....

I guess I would rate my biggest guilty pleasure right now (according to the criteria) as...

Freddy vs. Jason

Man that was a surprisingly good movie.  It perfectly encapsulated the genre these two franchises help found.


----------



## tetsujin28 (Dec 18, 2003)

PowerWordDumb said:
			
		

> *Robot Jox*: "I thought only *we* had the green laser!", "One, two, three, four - I declare a thumb war!"



The early Full Moon movies rule.


----------



## tetsujin28 (Dec 18, 2003)

Scarbonac said:
			
		

> At the risk of appearing to be a _supa-wuss_ (though I was no more than 10 at the time), I cried when
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nothing wrong with that. It's a scene of incredible pathos. ;-)


----------



## tetsujin28 (Dec 18, 2003)

jdavis said:
			
		

> Well *Hudson Hawk* was already mentioned, I loved that movie. Anybody else seen *Hardware*? Great movie. But when you get right down to it my real guilty pleasure movie would have to be *Streets of Fire.* When people ask you what your favorite movie of all time is and you say *Streets of Fire* then you really know something about a guilty pleasure movie. You combine the 1950's with early 1980's pop music, add in as much bad Michael Pare acting as you can fit, throw in a little Rick Moranis trying to act serious, then top it off with a very young Willem Dafoe in hip waders and you got the makings of pure 80's movie crap. *Star Wars* has nothing in *Streets of Fire,* it's my all time favorite movie bar none, heck I even own the soundtrack.



You forgot to mention how absolutely frickin' hot Diane Lane is.


----------



## Rackhir (Dec 18, 2003)

Lady Mer said:
			
		

> You're kidding! You mean I'm NOT the only person to have seen this film[Streets of Fire]? I absolutely love the movie, and I've never been able to find anyone else who has ever heard of it.




Actually, it is a moderately famous film/cult movie if only among older anime fans. The opening rock concert in the first Bubble Gum Crisis OVA is supposed to be based on a rock concert from that movie.


----------



## Villano (Dec 18, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> If we are talking TV:
> Kim Possible
> 
> it's too funny.




Oh, there's nothing to feel guilty about there.  I love that show.  "Monkey ninjas, attack!"   

Actually, that show leads me to my guilty pleasure tv series.  When I first saw Kim Possible, I recognized her voice, but I couldn't place it.  I was thinking that maybe she did some voices on the old G.I. Joe or recent Batman series or something (just because someone is doing the voice of a teenage girl doesn't mean she isn't really 50 yrs old...or even if she's a "she").

Anyway, after doing a search on IMBD.com, I found out that the voice was Christy Carlson Romano, who also appears on the tv series *Even Stevens*.  I realized that I had seen about 10 seconds of it once while flipping through the channels.  

To make a long story short (too late), I ended up watching *The Even Stevens Movie*.  Put that down as a guilty pleasure for me.  I can't explain why, but I love everything about that movie (well, except Beans, who's just annoying).  Now, the tv series is a guilty pleasure as well.  

Besides that, Christy Carlson Romano is hot.  Okay, before anyone objects and calls me a dirty, old man, even though she's playing a middle school student, she is, in reality, in college.  Most people should realize that already since she stands a head taller than everyone else in the cast (take a real good look at how she towers over the boy who's supposed to be one of her best friends).

It's kind of like the old Nick series, *You Can't Do That On Television*.  The lead girl, Christine "Moose" McGlade (McGlaid?), was in her 20's and was a co-producer on the show.  That came as a shock to me.  I thought, as a little kid, that I had a crush on an "older woman" of 16.  Little did I know that she was almost double my age.   

Oh, and other guilty tv pleasures are *MXC: Most Extreme Elimination Challenge* and the cartoon, *Ultimate Muscle*.  Wrestler fighting toilet people?  Why not?


----------



## Psychotic Dreamer (Dec 18, 2003)

Hmmm.  Guilty pleasures.  Transformers: The Movie.  Except amongst geeks I'd never admit I enjoy the movie in public. 

I know there are others, but I'm currently drawing a blank.  A total blank.


----------



## Abraxas (Dec 18, 2003)

Well, to jump on the I liked them also bandwagon, I did like Cutthroat Island, Howard the Duck and Hudson Hawk.

A few others I really like but get strange looks from my friends when I watch are

Blood of Heroes (Apocolyptic football with a dogs skull)
L.A. Story (Wacky Weatherman Steve Martin)
The Ghost and Mr. Chicken (Don Knotts best film)
These are almost acceptable to others . . . 

Le Grand Bleu (life and death of world champion freedivers)
Re-animator (camp at its best)
Warriors of Virtue (Live action anime kungfu anthro-kangaroos)
The Forbidden Zone (Danny Elfman as Satan doing a parody of Cab Calloway's Minnie the Moocher is fantastic)
Jeepers Creepers 2 (soon the DVD will be mine)
These I generally keep quiet about . . .


----------



## Scarbonac (Dec 18, 2003)

tetsujin28 said:
			
		

> Nothing wrong with that. It's a scene of incredible pathos. ;-)




W3rd.

OK, since we're talking kidvid and cartoons, who else dug the D&D Cartoon? Oh, some of the eps don't hold up as well as they might today, but it was written head and shoulders above its competition;  had it been made in the last decade or so -- but _not_ remade or "re-imagined" -- it could have been 20 times better simply because of the stories that could be told and the things that could be shown due to the changes in attitudes and standards.

Plus the toys would be frelling _awesome_. Orcs, the Young Ones with Magic Weapons, Venger with Fold-Out Wing Action! Tiamat! The Beholder! Demodragon! Thief in her removable miniskirt and thigh-high boots-ummm, err, uhhh, Warduke! Yeah, Warduke, that's what I meant to say, yeah, that's the ticket...



Also, _Bigfoot and Wildboy_ is high on my list of guilty pleasures.



Re: The Forbidden Zone -- I _love_ this movie...and Howard the Duck.


----------



## Mog Elffoe (Dec 18, 2003)

Scarbonac said:
			
		

> At the risk of appearing to be a _supa-wuss_ (though I was no more than 10 at the time), I cried when
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The only time that I've ever even come close to crying in a movie was at the end of the *Iron Giant * and for pretty much the same reasons.  To this day I still get that lump in my throat and my eyes get all watery when I watch it.


----------



## s/LaSH (Dec 18, 2003)

Mog Elffoe said:
			
		

> The only time that I've ever even come close to crying in a movie was at the end of the Iron Giant and for pretty much the same reasons.  To this day I still get that lump in my throat and my eyes get all watery when I watch it.




That's a well-done movie. It's rare that I'll tape some cartoon movie off TV and insist that my friends watch it in between translating Caesar's historical writings, or playing Unreal Tournament 2003 just to watch the bodies fall down cliffs, but I taped that.

I still want to see the second half of the book, though. Nuclear war has nothing on what happens _next_...


----------



## Templetroll (Dec 19, 2003)

No embarrassment for me but often dismay from friends that I enjoy....

Beach Party movies from the '60s.  Annette Funicello, Deborah Walley, the Playboy Playmates gyrating in bikinis on the beach; man, that's film-making!  Cowabunga!

Carry On films - humor that even embarrasses sophomores.  Barbara Windsor...  Brilliant!

On TV, should be obvious by now.... Benny Hill   His part in Chitty Chitty Bang Bang was hilarious considering what his show was like!


----------



## Ancient Pariah (Dec 19, 2003)

I like Mummy 1 & 2.  Unfortunetly my fellow students at University in the film college and theatre arts hated and denigrated it.  Most of the deterrents were of the female gender with the exception of myself and another male.  I liked it because of the escapism and the chance to enjoy a good quality production. Ah well, as they say you can not please everyone, especially the elitist snobs.


----------



## tetsujin28 (Dec 19, 2003)

Abraxas said:
			
		

> L.A. Story (Wacky Weatherman Steve Martin)



Can't really count that one. Got great reviews, made a bundle of money, and is genuinely good.


----------



## tetsujin28 (Dec 19, 2003)

s/LaSH said:
			
		

> That's a well-done movie. It's rare that I'll tape some cartoon movie off TV and insist that my friends watch it in between translating Caesar's historical writings



Oh, dear. Someone else trapped in the world of classics ;-)


----------



## tetsujin28 (Dec 19, 2003)

Templetroll said:
			
		

> Carry On films - humor that even embarrasses sophomores.  Barbara Windsor...  Brilliant!



I have a real soft spot for the old "Up Pompeii" series.


----------



## Larcen (Dec 20, 2003)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> I loved The sword and the sorceror as a kid.
> 
> What ever happened to that sequal announced in the credits, 'Tales of a forgotten Empire' or something like that?




This is amazing.  When I saw this thread, I said to myself "I just gotta post Sword and Sorcerer...no one else will."  Imagine my surprise when so many others liked it too!  

To this day, the old timers in our group still quote this movie.  There are SO many good lines.  Some examples:

When surrounded by multiple enemies in a seemingly hopeless situation, glare at them and say "Who dies first?"

The bad guy, Cromwell, who IMO is one of the best ever, proves his huge cahones when he says this to an ancient resurrected sorcerer, after the sorcerer just ripped out someone's heart FROM A DISTANCE: "I will allow you to live as long as you serve me, betray me, and I will joyfully send you back to rot in hell." 
http://www.badmovies.org/movies/swordsorcerer/swordsorcerer2.wav

And then there's the best line ever to start an adventure with: "Come now, let's be off. There's a battle in the offering! We've got kingdoms to save and women to love!" 

However, I also have a question about the 3-bladed sword, which admittedly WAS a bit silly.  How the heck was it in  one piece again at the end after Cromwell sundered it?

JUST ADDED:  Hey! After writing about this movie, I searched and found this site dedicated to it.  Go there for no other reason than to see a picture of the goofy sword.  Enjoy:  http://www.angelfire.com/film/swordandthesorcerer/

OO!  Oo!  But wait, there's MORE.  Check out the trailer.  Pay attention to the very first words spoken to understand the target audience of this movie.    Also see The Sword in action!  http://videodetective.com/home.asp?...=&CustomerID=14817&WM=True&Ads=True&Play=TRUE

Can you tell how much I love this movie?  Hey, don't take my word for it, read how much Harry gushes over it and you'll begin to understand:  http://www.aintitcool.com/display.cgi?id=4255


----------



## Dr. Talos (Dec 20, 2003)

*Waterworld:* I may be the only person who really likes this movie but I just loved the whole concept of the movie.

*The Replacements:* I tend to like offbeat sports movies.

*Harley Davidson and the Marlboro Man*


----------



## Reprisal (Dec 20, 2003)

> Oh my sweet lord, Nigella Lawson.




Were that I was Catholic, my guilt in this instance would be such that I'd be saying Hail Mary's from here unto the end of days.

*Johnny Mnemonic*, I love this movie -- and I don't know _why_!


----------



## danzig138 (Dec 20, 2003)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> Oh my sweet lord, Nigella Lawson.



Lawson does nothing for me. Rachael Ray on the other hand. . . well, let's just leave it at a happy "well"


----------



## tetsujin28 (Dec 20, 2003)

Rachael is cutey. So is Gianna di Laurentiis. But Nigella. Mmmm. Nigella.


----------



## Larcen (Dec 21, 2003)

I just thought of another movie that others don't seem to enjoy as much as I do.  Conan the Destroyer.  Yep.  Call me crazy, but I liked it better than the first movie, which I thought was too dark and no fun at all.  

This movie gets pretty close to an honest to goodness D&D storyline and adventuring party than I could have hoped for.  The music and action were great too!

BTW, I also vote for Rachel Ray.  CUTEY.


----------



## Sharraunna (Dec 21, 2003)

Jesus Christ Vampire Hunter:  http://www.odessafilmworks.com/jcvh/  A classic among my friends, but not for mass consumption.

Bill and Ted's Bogus Journey, though I can't figure out why.

Tank Girl, everything about it is absolutely absurd.  Plus, it has Iggy Pop!  Whoohoo!     

~~Sharraunna


----------



## tetsujin28 (Dec 21, 2003)

Yeah, but Tank Girl has Naomi Watts.

I can't believe I forgot this: Charmed. I am a total Charmed addict. It's incredibly embarrasing, but I don't care. I'm in the UK this year, and I'm suffering from serious Rose McGowan deprivation.


----------



## Elemental (Dec 22, 2003)

Kesh said:
			
		

> I picked up the SuperBit edition, so I'm not sure there _is_ a commentary track.
> 
> *checks*
> 
> Nope.




Try and find the DVD with the commentary, if you can--it's well worth it. For example, in that scene in the shower near the beginning, the director's talking about how they did the colouring for the flashbacks, and Milla interrupts with:

"Can I just say, nobody cares about that. They just got to see my nipple! That's commitment."

"If you were really committed, we'd have seen both of them."


or the tangent about Resident Evil: The Musical, when they're all trapped on the pipes in the tunnels below the complex, with the zillions of zombies below. "Nooooo! You must leave!"


I can't do it justice, really. They're essentially MST3King their own film.


----------



## tetsujin28 (Dec 22, 2003)

That's pretty cool. And I love that film.


----------



## Alcareru (Dec 23, 2003)

I dont know if these count as bad, but i always watch Mr. Baseball when its on Tv. Its a mostly forgettable movie, but I find it entertaining, since its set in Japan I guess.

Another would be Millers Crossing. Everyone I know hates this movie, but i love the 30's ish dialouge and plot, as well as the cast.


----------



## Reprisal (Dec 23, 2003)

> Another would be Millers Crossing. Everyone I know hates this movie, but i love the 30's ish dialouge and plot, as well as the cast.




Wow, really? Everything that movie set out to do, it did. I figure that was a fairly cheap movie to make, but I'm not sure that it was necessarily successful (too far back for me to find out). I liked it, but it seems that I'm one of the only people to ever see it in my circle.


----------



## barsoomcore (Dec 23, 2003)

Don't feel guilty about loving _Miller's Crossing_. It's one of the great films of all time. Rates 93% FRESH on Rotten Tomatoes, so you're certainly not alone in your love.


----------



## Alcareru (Dec 23, 2003)

Reprisal said:
			
		

> Wow, really? Everything that movie set out to do, it did. I figure that was a fairly cheap movie to make, but I'm not sure that it was necessarily successful (too far back for me to find out). I liked it, but it seems that I'm one of the only people to ever see it in my circle.




I dont understand it either. It is a little quirky and is a little slow paced at first. And the Depression era jargon just grates on some people I guess. But Albert Finney is great in that film.


----------



## barsoomcore (Dec 23, 2003)

Alcareru said:
			
		

> the Depression era jargon



What's the rumpus?

Dangle.

Twist.


I don't know if anybody ever actually spoke like that, but it's so COOL.


----------

